# Community > Clubs >  Paeroa area

## Chelsea

Going to be hanging out in paeroa area for a couple of years, can anyone please point me in the direction of a club there? Do they have a good social hub club around the area? I recall going over to a great clay competition but that was about 10 years ago.

----------


## scotty

TVDA

----------


## jamie

Like Scotty said, Thames valley deerstalkers. Excellent club, has a range and clay field, and club rooms,and real good helpful members.

----------


## nickbop

Just joined the club there, very helpful, awesome spot there

----------


## tac a1

what are you going to be doing up here Chel's??

----------


## Chelsea

> what are you going to be doing up here Chel's??


Contracting dry stock Komata

----------


## Flyblown

> Contracting dry stock Komata


You’ll have some fun up there, as there’s heaps of good eating size pigs on the blocks off Komata Reefs Road. 

I did quite a lot of work in the bush off the end of the road in 2016-17, we were constantly running into mobs of pigs and had good success live trapping them. In fact they were so easy to catch it felt wrong! There’s quite a few pig hunters go through there which is something you’ll need to keep an eye on.

----------


## tac a1

ok, give me a yell when you get here. im just in Thames so not far away

----------


## Chelsea

> You’ll have some fun up there, as there’s heaps of good eating size pigs on the blocks off Komata Reefs Road. 
> 
> I did quite a lot of work in the bush off the end of the road in 2016-17, we were constantly running into mobs of pigs and had good success live trapping them. In fact they were so easy to catch it felt wrong! There’s quite a few pig hunters go through there which is something you’ll need to keep an eye on.


I have heard there’s plenty of pigs, new place backs into the natives up strange road. Not a huge fan of wild pork however they make ok sausages so will be handy!

----------


## tac a1

Are you going to Skyline Farms Chelsea??

----------


## Chelsea

> Are you going to Skyline Farms Chelsea??


Plains views

----------


## tac a1

Ah yep i think that's the next farm. I pick up milk from up there

----------

